# Medición de impedancia en transmisor



## anthony123 (Sep 27, 2007)

hola foristas he buscado alguna forma en internet de como medir la impendancia de entrada y de salida de un transmisor de radio o de un amplificador RF y no he conseguido NADA?
Algunos de ustedes sabe de algun circ uito o metodo para medir la impendancia?


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 27, 2007)

sera que con un osciloscopio no podras ? me refiero a que yo tampoco se, pero imagino que si observas la señal con un osciloscopio sin conectar la etapa que quieres medir y observar la amplitud + DC y luego le conectas la etapa que quieres medir y observas nuevamente el cambio de esa señal y aplicas ley de ohm calculas la impedancia ? es una idea, que no se si me van a regañar mis compañeros del foro je je pues depronto estoy muy equivocado ! pero pues es una idea que se me ocurre, usar el osciloscopio y un generador de señal o la señal original que pasa por alli.

saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 27, 2007)

che el osciloscopio es una opcion remota para mi. seguro debe existir algun otro metodo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2007)

En muchos casos la impedancia no se mide, se calcula el circuito para que soporte una carga (Impedancia)  dada.
En radiofrecuencia las impedancias estan bastante normalizadas a 50, 52 o 300 Ohms.
O sea, se diseña el circuito para que sea capaz de manejar tal o cual impedancia.

Existen metodos para poder medir impedancia, se puede realizar con osciloscopio o con un milivoltimetro de RF pero es bastante engorroso se necesitan ademas del instrumental "Cargas" patron a las que se le aplica la tension de RF, de acuerdo a la atenuacion se puede calcular la impedancia del circuito generador.


----------



## Mushito (Sep 28, 2007)

Recuerdo que en laboratorio de electronica I, mediamos la impedancia de audio, me inmagino que en RF es similar pero con mas cuidados por ejemplo en las cargas antiinductivas, conectores cortos, etc.
La idea es la siguiente:
Con un generador de RF alimentas un amplificador, a la entrada del amplificador una resistencia variable o potenciometro antiinductivo de gran potencia, va incrementando su valor manualmente, desde cero hasta que.
el osciloscopio debe ser intalado, usando sus dos canales, uno en paralelo al generador, y otro en paralelo al amplificador cuando la lectura en la entrada del amplificador sea la mitad de amplitud de la señal del generador, se detiene el proceso de variar el potenciometro, se desconecta todo y se mide la resistencia ohmica del potenciometro y ese es la impedancia de entrada del amplificador de RF.
Para medir la impedancia de salida, no se!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2007)

Mushito = Exacto !

El problema es que en RF una resistencia variable antiinductivas es complicada, se logra el mismo resultado jugando con series de resistencias antiinductivas sueltas de valores conocidos.
Para la salida es aun mas complicado: vas cargando la salida con las dichosas resistencias hasta que aparece una atenuacion de (No me acuerdo cuanto), el valor anterior a llegar a esto es la estimacion de la impedancia de salida.

La idea es considerar la etapa como un generador ideal en serie con una impedancia desconocida actuando sobre otra impedancia de valor conocido, de acuerdo a los valores medidos sobre la segunda calculas la impedancia propia del circuito.

Todo esto alimentando la etapa con un generador de RF senoidal.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 28, 2007)

Esos metodos no son ni muy faciles y muy accesibles para mi: lo de dificil se puede arreglar en una tarde pero los equipos de medicion (osciloscopio) es un problema y no tengo alcance para ellos.
De todas maneras saludos. y gracias por responder.8)


----------



## homebrew (Mar 16, 2011)

Pese a ser un post viejo igual dejo mis comentarios para algun otro colega que lo encuentre como yo, buscando datos.
Para medir la impedancia de circuitos sintonizados, amplificadores de rf , antenas y todo lo referente a rf se utiliza un puente de rf.
Los hay desde muy caros y profecionales hasta medianamente economicos y hasta lo pudes fabricar uno mismo.
Con el se puede medir la impedancia de la etapa o elemento en estudio, la reactancia inductiva o capacitiva J+ / J- frecuencia resonante de circuitos LC y antenas.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 18, 2011)

Actualmente empleo un puente en conjunto con un detector logaritmico para hacer las mediciones relativas de impedancia.

En ciertos casos, lo uso con el sweeper (casero) a modo de estudiar el comportamiento de un dispositivo en un determinado rango de frecuencias.

Saludos

PD: Cuanto he aprendido desde aquel 2007, GRACIAS Foros de Electronica.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 23, 2011)

anthony123 dijo:


> hola foristas he buscado alguna forma en internet de como medir la impendancia de entrada y de salida de un transmisor de radio o de un amplificador RF y no he conseguido NADA?
> Algunos de ustedes sabe de algun circ uito o metodo para medir la impendancia?



Un Amplificador de RF efectivamente tiene una impedacia que está determinada por la relación V/I. (Supongo que esa es la impedancia de entrada a que te refieres).
La impedancia de Salida está determinada por la linea de transmición conectado al amplif. Cuando existen diferencias de impedancias entre el amplificador y su respectiva carga (cosa que generalmente sucede) se utilizan redes adaptadoras o transformadoras.
Entonces, en la precariedad de mi "laboratorio" (para no decir con exactitud: lavatorio) no utilizo otro instrumento mas que la simpleza de una formulilla, para calcular impedancias:
Z= V/I

Pero estoy seguro que la pregunta va más allá y no logro determinar el "leit motiv" del asunto... o es por la hora... 02:00 AM.... Saludos.


----------

